# the finful crew



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

yesterday angle died :crying: so i decided to fill in the gap with a new guy :smile2:. i will post more information later


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Wait, is that a picture of Angel or the new guy, Fin?


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Wait, is that a picture of Angel or the new guy, Fin?


fin, angle is a veil-tail betta and fin is a halfmoon


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah. Pretty! <3


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Fin is beautiful!


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Nova betta said:


> Fin is beautiful!


yes thank you. he is prettier in real life i cant seem to capture his essence on camera.:wink3:


----------

